# New wedding, new questions



## Soocom1 (Jan 6, 2021)

So I was asked by my friend to do her wedding slated for sometime near fall of 2021, IF were out of the COVID woods. 

But regardless, the singular issue I will have is this: 
She is prone to epileptic like seizures caused by bright flash and strobes.   

So, the obvious is what is the current input and opinion on new or old equipment for those shots that are needed for high quality and high detail but near no use of flash.   

Opinions?  

BTW, I don't know the full details to time of day nor where just yet. 

I want to first focus on capabilities of the current crop of cameras. 

Thanks.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 6, 2021)

How about constant lighting units


----------



## Designer (Jan 6, 2021)

The best results would be had using flash, but in this case, you may have to try continuous lighting.  My concern is that the bride may be affected by any bright lights, even if they are steady.  Ask her, and if there is any doubt or concern, then go to Mode #2.

Mode #2: Fast lenses for indoors, using window light when possible, filtered sunlight for outdoors, reflectors that are mounted on stands so they don't move around or wiggle, and notify everyone with a camera to turn off their flash.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 6, 2021)

Are you able to speak to a medical person about this and get their advice


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 6, 2021)

Just a thought, what ever way you do the shoot brush up on the first aid or have friend who knows what to do if she does have an episode have a good day plan for things that could go wrong


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Original katomi said:


> Just a thought, what ever way you do the shoot brush up on the first aid or have friend who knows what to do if she does have an episode have a good day plan for things that could go wrong




Well, first they want it outside during the day. 


OK that one is good. 

2: She is a certified phlebotomist and PN, so most of the folks showing up will either be FR or RNs and Dr.s

So were good there! 

Lol


So I am guessing its now tonal control (unless cloudy) and wide open apertures.


----------



## Original katomi (Jan 6, 2021)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Space Face (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm not a wedding, professional or portrait photographer but I shot a neighbours wedding 18 months ago completely flash and artificial light free.

The outside shots were not a problem as it was a nice sunny day however I did struggle with the indoor shots in natural/ambient light only.  I pushed the iso and used as open an aperture as I could.   PP assisted as well. 

I wasn't comfortable with doing the shoot but they were real happy with the results so it worked out fine.


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 13, 2021)

So those who have had the experience. 

LED flood lights mounted.. 
As continuous I can also soften them with white or color gels. 

Thoughts?


----------



## chris (Jan 13, 2021)

Consider using a reflector to reduce shadows. It would probably be best to have an assistant to handle the reflector.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Well, were three weeks away from this exercise. 
went out to the site yesterday and took some photos for gauging light. 

I have narrowed the cameras down to two, poss. three. 

1: Main camera: Nikon D3 with a 24-120mm VR

2: After Wedding portraits, Phase One 645 w/ 55-110mm, and P25 digital back. 

No flood lights of any kind and no flashes.   Hoping that the weather holds, it should be ok. But any tips on mixed shadow images, where the sun will be in the picture more often than not? 

Most of the pictures will be south facing, around 3;45-4;30 PM late august.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 2, 2021)

Rent an f 1.2 lens.  I don't know if it is possible to rent a body but if so, rent a full frame.  The current Canon mirrorless (I have the R6) are stunning in low light and Sony has always had a reputation for excellent low light performance.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 25, 2021)

just a few days away. 
I have a set of dual color LED lights for portability and a set of fluorescent lights for  a when and if it rains the wedding out. 

I have the Nikons set up and the mamiya set, memory cards emptied, batteries charged. 
Tripods set to go. 

Almost go time, and still wondering what will happen.  

IDK whos more nervous, her or me!


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Mamiya 645


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nikon D3


----------



## Soocom1 (Nov 23, 2021)

This one was shot with the Mamiya.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 29, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> This one was shot with the Mamiya.


  Shame you cut off the hem of her dress & didn't include all of the woodwork around the group ( a step or two back would have solved those issues)   otherwise its a lovely image 

Les


----------

